# Betta with Platys?



## kfmaguire

Hello! I was wondering if I could have a betta and 3-4 platys living together in a 10 gallon aquarium. Would the betta be too agressive towards the platy? Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady

IME- Betta are more aggressive toward their own species-usually its the other species that end up fin nipping the Betta more than the Betta being problematic.....Sometimes in smaller tanks the Betta can corner slower moving or weaker fish-often the Betta gets blamed for killing other fish-but usually it was due to the fish being dead and/or missing for other reasons and the Betta was seen picking at the already dead body....and gets the wrap for killing it...that said, I have had some Bettas more female than long heavy fin males that would hunt other species down and actively kill them too.....

New born fry of the Platy would be at risk......but usually once the fry are too big to fit in their mouth the male Bettas will usually leave them alone-they are usually too slow to catch them....but not the females.....lol.....


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

I have a male betta living with 4 platy and they get along just great but remember that you need 2 female platy for every male.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I think it would depend on your fish [Betta and Platy]. When my betta was first introduced to some platys he was actually bullied by one female platy that I had to get rid of. After that though it has been smooth sailing and he actually lives with fancy guppies as well now and I have not once seen him chase them. (Of course my tank is bigger then a 10) 

I'd say if your betta doesn't seem constantly hyper aggressive at his own shadow it's worth a try. My boy thinks he's a part of their group and likes sleeping against them. The betta [and platy parents] will eat the baby fry though which I find to be a bonus to keep population under control. XD


----------



## MidnightLightning

I have a tank with one slightly aggressive Sunburst Tuxedo Platy, and four small Red Tipped Phantom Minos. I just got a male betta at the pet store who was in a tank with other fish. But when I put his bag in the tank he kept flaring at my platy and my platy kept trying to attack him. What should I do?


----------



## MidnightLightning

*Help...*

I just bought a new male betta fish that I saw in the pet store living in a tank full of Minos (not sure what kind). I have a tank at home with one platy that is slightly aggressive (who killed the other platy I got before) and four little Minos. I used to have a male betta fish and he got along fine with the other fish until he died. When I put the new betta fish's bag in the tank, he started flaring at the platy and the platy started trying to tackle him. What should I do? :-(


----------

